# Straight-load vs slant-load... pros and cons?



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure this has been discussed here before, but I can't find it. Feel free to link me to a previous discussion if someone knows of one.

What are the advantages and disadvantages of having a slant load trailer vs a straight load trailer?

I'm looking for a slant-load, because I like how easily most horses seem to load into them, and I feel safer loading a horse into one: I load one at a slant, and I have a clear escape-path right out the back door. Straight loads really scare me when I load, especially when loading that second horse: to cramped, no margin for error or escape.

I will not be getting a warmblood or horse over about 15.2hh, so fitting into a slant-load is no problem.

I do like how straight-loads cost half as much, so I have not ruled those out.

I'd be interested in hearing peoples' opinions regarding the two types of trailers. My biggest concerns are safety - for me and the horses, and ease of loading.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love hauling a straight load, I was a pro at backing it up to exactly where I wanted it in record time. Unfortunately, most horses don't like the configuration, I had a mare that used to get in by herself then promptly fall to her knees. I went back to a stocktrailer, horse was fine again but I hate the fact it had no tackroom, but no horse, young or old, ever had a problem with it. I now have a 3 horse slant, I made into a 2 horse slant, took out the 1st gate. What I like about this trailer the best is the tackroom, has a swing out saddle rack. It is more difficult to back up with precision, but otherwise I like it and so do my horses.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a slant load and definitely prefer it over a straight load. One reason is that a lot of the straight load trailers I see are manger style and I've heard all kinds of horror stories about horses going up and into the manger when the trailer has to stop suddenly because they can't put their feet out in front of them to brace.

I did consider a straight load that just had a breast bar instead of a manger, but it ended up being in fairly poor condition for the price the seller was asking.

Some horses prefer to stand in different positions when traveling, but I find that if I leave the whole trailer open for my horse he stands in the front slot area anyway.


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Some horses prefer to stand in different positions when traveling, but I find that if I leave the whole trailer open for my horse he stands in the front slot area anyway.


A lady I know has a big stallion who loads right into that open slant load, then promptly turns around and faces the back, and happily hauls all over like that. They definitely have their individual preferences, funny souls.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've had two horse straight load bumper pull trailers, and the horses loaded and unloaded fine.

Now, for taking one or two with me when I work away from home, I have a three horse slant bumper pull (it has a walk in tack room, too). Most horses seem to like riding backwards, but when I haul one mare, she likes facing forward. She'll ride either way, but when it doesn't matter, I load her in the middle so she can. I don't use dividers.

I pull goosenecks at work and it drives me nuts that I can back a bumper pull into any spot, but have to look back with a gooseneck. Not worth working on. I just take the teasing.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a 2 horse straight load and a 4 horse semi-stock.

Love my straight load.
I have 2 full size escape doors {one either side}, a front chest bar that is drop-able, head divider {removable}, center divider that is movable and or removable if I wanted, solid butt bar for each horse. No center beam. My trailer is 7'6" high and extra wide... warmblood style....ramp load.

Love my semi-stock too.
Have 2 dedicated stalls with head divider, body divider and butt chains, then a slam gate to partition the trailer, then a open area where I can "tie" off 2 more horses or make a box stall or just use for large storage area. I have 1 full-size escape door in the front section. My rear door {one door} slides so I can enter or exit without needing to open the entire trailer up. I had a butt chain/bar made also that goes across the back of the trailer so no butt is sitting on the door nor is anyone going to leave when I open that door.
I can leave my slam gate open making a large open inside if I choose or leave it closed and make any configuration I need or want. I also had a bar made so when I open my full-size side escape door the horse doesn't walk out the door, it is that wide I could in a emergency get him off that way with me. The bar drops with the removal of a drop in pin like a butt bar does... it is actually a padded butt bar.... This trailer is a step-up load.

Personally, I don't like slant loads. 
I have been on many and find if multiple horses... the horse in that middle stall has the shortest, narrowest stall and if a 3 horse and hauling 3 horses... fine getting #1 in, fine getting #2 in... #3 is tight and tighter getting me past his body when I am squashed against that darn rear tack room...HATE IT! {I have not found/seen or been exposed to a slant load that _doesn't _have that rear tack room that also makes that load area narrow and tunnel appearing...not always good either.}
So, I would have to have a extra stall so I could get in and more importantly out in safety if a horse had a meltdown in the trailer... stinks when you need the first stalled horse off first and now must unload the entire trailer to get him off...unless you bought a trailer that allows the first horse a full size escape/walk-out door...planning, all in the planning.
For me, having to buy any size slant load with 1 extra stall so I have a free escape route without having to pass in tight confines next to the last horse...a very costly proposition.

My trailers allow me to leave 1 horse in secured at all times if I choose...
My semi-stock I can unload through that front escape door, never have but could. I just plan my load carefully, but I can put my long and lanky bodied Thoroughbred in any stall as easily as my stout, chunky quarter horse and they all fit comfortably...no squashing.
_
Whatever trailer style you pick...please, *make sure you have at least 1 full-size escape door to get out if you need to in a emergent situation*. Things happen and in a hurry... trying to squeeze past and jump/climb out a small 1/2 door in times of trouble...injury is very possible. Be careful in what you consider.

jmo...
_


----------



## freia (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, Horselovinguy! What a set-up you have. I assume you weren't able to find actual trailers set up like that. You did a significant portion yourself as custom design?

Thanks for all the ideas and details. Great stuff to look for. My husband welds, so we can do some customizing too.

Yes, absolutely, escape is crucial. That terrifies me about some trailers - no way out. Most of the slant loads I've dealt with have the tack room in the front, so the back is completely open, straight shot out the back door. I have a friend with the type you're talking about though, with the tack room in the back. That one gives me the creeps. Way too easy to get trapped in the corner behind that tack room.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

freia...
The only "customizing" I did was really to my semi-stock.
I had the bar put in/on at the side door and had the chain/butt bar for the rear made and installed. 
Other than that...stock.

Do look around.
Many manufacturers offer different packages and amenities. Sometimes buying 1 grade up gives you those added amenities you seek for a cheaper price than a-la carte would...ask and check around.

My 2-horse straight load is a Kingston brand.
My semi-stock is.....cripe I can't remember and it isn't stenciled on the trailer.
It isn't anything special though, I promise you that...
There are many here who have very fancy and expensive trailers with names you recognize from all the magazine, trade-show and exposure done at shows...mine is none of them...
It is just a glorified stock trailer with factory made stalls in front...then those 2 additions were done by a friend for me so not difficult or costly. They were things I wanted though to give me peace of mind hauling.

For me my only other thing I require is a spare tire always, bright interior lighting for those just in case moments and I prefer rubber mats on my floors for added traction and cushioning of the legs while going down the road at highway speeds...

Good luck and enjoy that search for "the trailer".
:wink:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a slant load, but for hauling, I prefer straight loads. Horses tend to load better in slants, sure, but every horse should know how to load in a straight load in the case of an emergency. I would much rather have a slant load than one of those straight loads with a manger though. Mangers don't allow the horse to lower his head, and if you put hay up there, his nose is basically burying in hay. Lowering their heads allows horses to clear their respiratory tract of mucus and dirt and dust the accumulates there. I went on an 8 hour trailer ride to a horse show in my friends slant load trailer, and because Candy was with a strange horse in a strange trailer and the friend wanted be to tie her, she was tied. I had always heard mucus builds up in the respiratory tract (too much causes shipping fever), and I decided to untie her at the rest stop for a few minutes. I showed her she could lower her head, she kept it down for a couple minutes, and came up with mucus drooling out her nose, a lot of it! That mucus looks nasty, but it removes dirt and hay particles that build up in the horse's lungs, so it is important for the horse to lower his head.

I also like straight loads because the load is more equally distributed on his legs. If you think about it, he is standing at an angle the whole time in the trailer, and always the same angle. Horses have to brace their legs (and there have been studies done showing horses will actually avoid touching the dividers, so no, horses really don't use them for support unless you slam on the breaks) and one set of legs or the other is going to be supporting more weight. I don't like this because it is uneven on their legs, and I have heard of chiropractors seeing problems in left stifles of horses trailered in slant loads.

I also like straight loads because they can fit huge horses. Slant loads are limited by their width, while straight loads really aren't limited by width unless they are 3 horses wide. This allows for really wide stalls in straight loads, and a taller height is more standard in the newer straight loads because they are more designed for it big horses. 

You can get straight loads that don't have a center pole so the divider swings off to one side for loading a tough loader, which is nice.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have owned both. I noticed that with a straight load (stock) I would load the horse and he would end up standing at a 45 degree angle to the tie ring. That's when I got interested in a slant load, and I now own a 4-horse slant load. My 16'3hh gelding was a tight fit, so I removed the front divider and give him a 2-fer for extra space. He is comfortable in this.
The one thing that I LIKE about slant load is you must back your horse out. People get hurt letting their horse convince them that turning around and exiting forward in a stock trailer is acceptable. I have seen good horses, like my been there/done that mare try to turn around to unload, get stuck and shake and panic. This can happen in ANY trailer, except a stock with no middle divider. Your horse MUST be trained to back up. I was happy to watch Lynn Palm unload her horse in one episode of her show, and she talked the horse through the backup. I do the same thing!! I, say, "and...down" when my horse is stepping down backwards. They are relaxed and happy that I do not rush them and that I have eyes out for them, too.
Both trailers are good. It's a personal preference, really.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Another thing to add- you can remove one horse without getting out the other in a straight load.

To what corporal said, horses naturally move away from walls and solid objects, they want to be out in the open where they can see and escape from predators without being trapped, here is an article 
Slant Load Horse Trailers by EquiSpirit
"The most common argument for the slant is the fact is that a horse will stand on a slant in an open trailer. As an experiment, put a horse in a stall in the barn, stand him against the wall and tie him comfortably with a lead rope. He will immediately move his hindquarters away from the wall. Since the barn stall is not moving, he isn't standing that way to find a "center of balance"; he just doesn't feel comfortable standing next to the wall. Horses like to feel space around them. He also probably wants to look out the stall door or window. In addition, most horses that stand away from the wall in an open trailer don't position themselves on a complete slant with the butt against the opposite wall like a slant load divider demands."


----------

